# When does a cockatiel has it's first moult?



## aquaabby13 (Jan 9, 2013)

I would just like to know when does a cockatiel moults? Does it moult all at once? Maybe, maybe not... Please answer! I'm quite new to cockatiels! Mine is a white-face cockatiel called Peeka  I got him/her from the bird shop  He/she is only 14 weeks (3 months) and he/she has the same birthday month as me!! October!!! What a coinsidence!  Anyway, I want to know so I can finally tell if it's a male/female. Thanks! Abby.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

The first molt can start any time from 6-12 months old, but some birds can start earlier.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank started molting like 2-3 weeks ago. She's like 7.5 months old
Some days she loses tons of feathers and some not as many. All I know is there's feathers everywhere and the poor bird has tons of pin feathers


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

My tiel moulted quite a few feathers when i brought it home at 3 months old, but it's stopped now.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

My Tiel is 7 1/2 months old and i think shes starting her first molt now. shes had a tail feather fall out, new pin feathers coming in and a bunch of white feathers flying everywhere lately. she also doesnt look quite as smooth. she looks a little ratty


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

mines started its molt around 7-8 months


----------

